# Good Boy, Tyger!



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

My husband got stuck in this traffic mess that seems to have ended pretty well. It sounds like the officer is doing OK, and I know the entire area is praying for his continued recovery.
How 'bout that K-9 unit?








Officer shot, K9 finds suspect


----------

